# Borrow or buy Sage 58mm PF



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I have bought a used Sage Oracle without a portafilter.

I was wondering if there was anyone near me in NE London (IG2 7QL) who could lend me a Sage 58mm portafilter to test the machine before i fork out for a new one from Sage. Without it i can't check the grinder and autotamping.

If there is one available to sell used i would consider buying it too.

Thanks


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

hi sorry old topic.

In the same situation,

2 questions, do you have to use the original sage 58mm portafilter? Coming up as £60!

2)

How are you finding the machine 3 years down the line


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

mohass said:


> do you have to use the original sage 58mm portafilter? Coming up as £60


 You need to use a portafilter which is compatible with the sage oracle group, which is not standard.

you might be able to find non-OEM stuff out there cheaper. Will it fit properly, is it good quality? Who knows. Personally, Rather than risking it, in the grand scheme of things, I'd just bite the bullet and buy an OEM one. As they say&#8230; buy cheap, buy twice.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/40007-additional-portafilters-for-a-sage-db/?do=embed


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

3 years down the line on the dual boiler machines is time to change the O ring seals.

You may find after market portafilters on Amazon UK but don't buy one of the 54mm ones for their thermo machines by mistake.

If used Sage ones crop up they generally don't save all that much over new.

Personally I wouldn't part with money for a machine that didn't come with enough bits to use it. They are all supplied with the items they need. I suppose some one hopes to sell those separately or has bought another. Unknown history can also matter.  For instance mine was bought as a refurb. Over time I realised that a descale wasn't clearing all of the scale out. My descales were winning so I must be generating less of it than the previous owner. Actually I think it has all gone now but in real terms I should manually drain the boilers with a syringe and check and remove any sludge that remains. It's also time to change the O rings and as the machine has pumped a lot water it would be a good idea to replace the pump as well. On top of that a careful look for any leaks anywhere. This in real terms isn't that much different to a full service that might be carried out on any espresso machine at some point in time.


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

ajohn said:


> 3 years down the line on the dual boiler machines is time to change the O ring seals.
> 
> You may find after market portafilters on Amazon UK but don't buy one of the 54mm ones for their thermo machines by mistake.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this detailed response

with regards to your draining and manually taking out sludge. Is this something in the user manual or did you figure out how to do it yourself?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

More a thought about how to get it out. There is mention in several places about sludge in boilers.


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

ajohn said:


> More a thought about how to get it out. There is mention in several places about sludge in boilers.


 Hey John, I recently purchased one as well. Do you links for o rings and pump by any chance?

Also how can I check if I have a sludge?

Thank you


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Details one the O rings have been posted recently. Afraid I didn't keep links.

Sludge - when changing the O rings look in the boilers. Maybe a 300ml syringe to drain them etc and some pipe. This video on descaling before they fitted the drain valves provides some clues






The lid can be lifted without taking the stainless panel off. A piece of cane etc can also be used to prop the lid up - bit like a car bonnet / hood in the usa


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Koli said:


> Do you links for o rings and pump by any chance?


 These are the ones I bought:

https://www.amazon.com/006-Silicone-Ring-Durometer-Width/dp/B000FMYQBC

https://www.amazon.com/010-Silicone-Ring-Durometer-Width/dp/B000FMWNX0/ref=pd_sbs_2/138-3679742-1561609?pd_rd_w=c5CaE&pf_rd_p=180628c6-6f13-4dbf-9213-f09cdedc7815&pf_rd_r=0XFBV3TWT3C1EE888AJJ&pd_rd_r=c047c532-9e3c-453d-b1ce-e34d2a92420a&pd_rd_wg=T1f0n&pd_rd_i=B000FMWNX0&psc=1

I had these shipped from America but I don't know if you are still able to do that. I also bought the 007 size as well, but I found the 006 size was a better fit. Haven't used the 010s yet.

Some great info here; where there is also a link to a pump:

https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/breville-dual-boiler-mods-and-maintenance-t61421.html


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

MarkHB said:


> These are the ones I bought:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/006-Silicone-Ring-Durometer-Width/dp/B000FMYQBC
> 
> ...


 Awesome! Thank you!


----------

